# radio/dome light fuse?



## Lytheum (Aug 22, 2003)

I was putting a new cd player in my car a few minutes ago. I got it all hooked up and it worked fine. I turned the car off and went to push the wires back into the opening and screw down the cd player. When I was pushing the cd player back in I heard a pop and the dome light then went out. The radio no longer turns on either. I assume I blew the radio fuse, but the fuse itself looks ok? 

could it have been anything else?

o and the only wire hooked up to the harness of the cd player is the 12v battery lead. I ran ACC to the fuse box since it didnt' want to work when spliced into the harness.


----------



## Lytheum (Aug 22, 2003)

ok....lol

now I know why I shouldn't be putting in cd players while its 30 degrees and snowing....not to mention being pitch black out. I missed the room lamp fuse which was what blew. Replaced it and all is well again


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

:fluffy: i've blown that fuse more than *once*


----------

